# Question making weight for fair



## AmyMayf (May 27, 2018)

I am planning on purchasing 2 shorthorn steers for my sons 4H projects this year. They were born early March. Our fair is April with a minimum weight of 950 to auction. They are currently close to 500 lbs. They will be 13 months at time of fair. The breeder is confident they will surpass that weight by then. Thoughts? I am nervous they won't make weight.


----------



## DrJeff262 (Nov 9, 2018)

AmyMayf said:


> I am planning on purchasing 2 shorthorn steers for my sons 4H projects this year. They were born early March. Our fair is April with a minimum weight of 950 to auction. They are currently close to 500 lbs. They will be 13 months at time of fair. The breeder is confident they will surpass that weight by then. Thoughts? I am nervous they won't make weight.


They will probably make weight. You can certainly punch corn and protein to them. Using good quality hay is key too. I would deworm several times to make certain worms are not stealing any nutrients. They should gain 2.5 to 3 lbs per day. Keep weighing them to see if you are keeping up. 450 lbs to add in 11 months should be doable


----------

